

7 Tips for Getting Acquired - jguimont
http://maplebutter.com/7-tips-for-getting-acquired/

======
dmbaggett
Number one tip for getting acquired: do well enough that you don't need to be
acquired.

------
eaurouge
Does anyone know, was this an acquisition hire or an acquisition of assets?

------
bobbles
Tip #1:

Have two tip #1's

